
Is YouTube doing mining? - aabbcc1241
I am using the YouTube app installed from Google Play on an Android TV box. Everytime when I start a video, it is smooth for the first second, then highly congested in the coming few seconds (less than 10 seconds) but there is plenty buffer (white area in the progress bar).
Then the video become smooth again.
This pattern happen to every video on the Android TV.
======
dsacco
No.

------
aabbcc1241
What's other possible reason? This pattern is really annoying.

------
ukulele
What exactly are you suggesting?

~~~
aabbcc1241
I suspect so but I've not inspected the device so no evidences. Want to see if
others is having similar behavior. It seems to be fine on Android phone
version app and website version.

